# Bitless bridle reviews?



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Apologies if this has been discussed recently, but i can't seem to find anything that wasn't a few years old.

Whats everyones take, experience and thoughts on bitless bridles? 
For me i have no experience beside tying my lead rope to my halter when i was younger. But I'm quite curious and interested in possibly getting a bitless bridle to try. I don't think i would lean towards a hackamore, but the other styles that basically look like normal bridles and either have the pully under the chin or use nose pressure I'm interested in hearing about.
Anyone like or dislike any?
Any thoughts here welcome!


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, I have ridden in the Dr. Cooks Bittless Bridle and don't care for it. The problem I found is that when the rein is pulled it will tighten, but does not release. So, there is no way to loosen it's grip once it has gripped. I have also ridden in a basic side pull type of bridle. It looked kind of like a halter but had a loop on each side of the nose piece that reigns are attached to. I felt it didn't give me any control. It was great when my horse was great, but once things went south it was useless.


----------



## Chapter (Aug 25, 2014)

I have only ever ridden in bitless bridles except for when I started riding my first pony, or when I try/ride other peoples horse, or when I've just brought a new horse home.

I've tried the mechanical hackamore, sidepulls, rope halters and am going to purchase the Zilco flower (which I have high hopes for)

Dr. Cooks is useless, I have to agree with Lightning. Although I've never tried it myself, any cross under bitless bridle isn't something I'd even consider because of the lack of quick release. Sidepulls really are the simplest aside from rope halters. 

You just need to remember that this likely a new experience for your horse and I find things go best when you treat it like so. Some horses need a lot of training to go bit less (because a bit is all they've ever known), some will go as if nothing has changed and that's why people are so quick to give it up. I tend to start from the ground and train cues from there with the bridle on and work my way from there.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are the various bitless I've used and how I'd rate them:

Bosal








I'd rate a Bosal a 5. Some horses go fine in one, but can be abrasive to the face, and you have to do a tug/release action or horses may learn to push their nose forward and lean into it. Not great lateral action. Mild unless a horse has tender skin.

Barefoot Bitless








I'd rate this one a 4 because it tends to twist up and poke the horse's face. Mild.

Flower Hackamore








I rate this one a 6, I like the Flower better than the Barefoot for a mild hackamore. It doesn't poke the horse and you can adjust the leverage a bit. Mild. 

Nurtural Bitless (very similar to a Dr Cook's but this piece prevents the crossunder piece from tightening all the way)








I'll rate this a 7 also. Works very well, nice lateral turning and doesn't squeeze the horse's face. Similar action to a sidepull, very mild. 

Dr Cook Bitless








Some horses go well in a Dr Cook. I'd only rate it a 4. Many horses don't like the squeezing and get claustrophobic. Not great for direct rein turning because the squeeze comes into play.

Sidepull








This style of sidepull I'd rate a 3. They slide around too much on the horse's face for my taste and if not fitted perfectly can get in the horse's eye. Very mild. 
I made my own style of sidepull which I will rate an 8 because it doesn't rub or slide around and is great for direct reining turns with clear cues. Very mild.









Scawbrig








I'll rate this a 4. I didn't care for this style but I only rode one horse in it and he didn't understand the action well at all. Seemed very mild for him.

Rope Halter








I'll rate this a 2, was the least useful style for me. Very unclear for cues and slides all over the horse's face. Mild.

German hackamore








This one I will rate a 3. It had too much leverage and turning cues were very unclear, also was sloppy on the face. Strong.

English hackamore








I'll rate this a 7. Very useful for a strong horse. Lateral cues are not super clear but a horse can learn to direct rein well in this. Mild enough for a horse to not feel claustrophobic and can be used very gently, even with some contact. Moderate.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Same experience as others using Dr. Cooks... 
_I've only used the Dr. Cook Bitless and was* not *impressed._
I too found no release achieved and that I feel* is* unfair to the horse.
I found they ran small in sizing too.
I had the nylon medium size, had it on my 14.2 hand finer boned Quarter Horse..._barely fit! This is what I was advised to buy by Dr. Cooks..._
My 15.3 Paint wears the_ "large"_ size and it barely adjusts enough to his head too.
I would not even try it on my Thoroughbred. I can't imagine it fitting over his poll....:-(

Aside from that, cues are grand gesture needed not small and not-seen.
_No thanks_....only time these get pulled out may be if company comes over and wants a horsey-ride.
Then again.... I'll use my halter and shanks.

My critique is _save your money_...use your halter and shanks and have near the exact same communication level and response. :-(
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Another similar experience with the Dr. Cook's- I did not like anything about it. In fairness though, my horse was ridden in it by some kids during a summer camp week, and I think with them she learned she could just shoot her nose up in the air and then lean on it to pull them into the middle of the ring. So when I got on her after that, even with really strong leg she was still constantly trying to duck into the middle and leaned on it heavily, which was very annoying.

I have the Zilco flower and have found it works well for my mare on the trails. I have it set on the mildest leverage option, and it's still fine for getting a good whoa, even after cantering across a field which is about as exciting as it gets for my mare :wink:










I don't like riding with it in an arena where I would like a little more refinement (e.g., encouraging bend through a corner) so in the ring we just use a very basic single-jointed D ring.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Also a negative for the Dr Cook though I do have one horse who was perfectly happy and rode well in it so I guess it can work for some
The Micklem multi bridle works quite nicely as a sidepull as its got a good fit to it and you can use it with a bit if you're just wanting to be bitless temporarily. 
The Zilco Flower is a nice step up from a plain sidepull if you feel that you want or might want a bit extra power
The English hackamore and Stubben version of an English Hackamore are another step up from there but both are short shanked so not going to be harsh. You can direct rein in both of them but I wouldn't describe them as suitable for a horse that's still learning to direct rein so being ridden with an 'open' hand/rein and slightly more pressure on it for encouragement/guidance.
The Beetle hackamore is about the same as the above
I don't know anything about Western aimed mechanical hackamores but for English riding the next step up would be a German Hackamore or the Stephens Continental hackamore - slightly different design and pretty expensive. We did look at one and thought it seemed very bulky and quite heavy


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I have started colts and trained professionally for the past 25 yrs. The first thing to understand is the head gear alone whether your using a bit or bitless device is not what trains the horse. With knowledge , timing and light hands you can train any horse with most any device. 

I start and train many horses each year using a traditional hackamore that utilizes a rawhide or leather bosal. This is my personal choice for any horse unless the client wants the horse in a bit. Most one to one ratio bit-less devices work off similar pressure points and are not so much different than riding a snaffle bit or hackamore. The traditional hackamore allows me to start or re train problem horses as well as advanced a horse into neck reining and advanced training to become a bridle horse. It is versatile and if I only had one tool to use that would be my choice. 

I have never and will never have a use for the mechanical hackamore devices pictured in some of the previous post. These leverage devices are typically used in place of good training or to band aid a lack of training. These are best placed in the scrap metal pile IMO. 

Best of luck


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your detailed responses and opinions!
It's all very interesting to hear, and obviously finding what suits your horse can be half the challenge!

I'm definitely keen to look into a few options and see how the boy responds! 
He's really responsive to leg, so I only use light hands basically, the only thing we would need to work on is his response to stopping, so that will be on me working on my seat cues, and trying to get that all sorted with little hand then I think it's something that could work quite well.
But at the moment, he can get a little to keen in the canter and want to run through the bit (which I don't want to hang onto his mouth to get him to stop/slow) so I guess we will work on getting everything right then hopefully try out something bitless! I think the side pull appeals the most, like a lot of you have stated, with the cross under the chin obviously being able to release pressure is key, so I wouldn't want anything like the 'Dr Cook' I don't think.

Thanks again everyone!
You've all been so helpful!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Hackamore said:


> I have never and will never have a use for the mechanical hackamore devices pictured in some of the previous post. These leverage devices are typically used in place of good training or to band aid a lack of training. These are best placed in the scrap metal pile IMO.


That's because you are making a broad statement covering all horses while training western bridle horses. Mechanical hackamores can be useful for people riding different styles on certain horses, such as jumpers or while doing open gallops.

Lamaze, for example didn't ride Hickstead in a mechanical hackamore because he was a poor rider or Hickstead was a poorly trained horse.








I'd heard similar statements to yours many times about mechanical hackamores, so was very reluctant to use one on my own horse. It turned out to be a useful tool for her, and people should know some horses go well in them and without confusion. 

One other hackamore not mentioned is the S hackamore, which many people like. They are popular with endurance riders. I've never used one myself.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Gottotrot on this.
The mechanical hackamore has been used in 'English/european' competitions for a long time now. Its just another useful tool in the box but doesn't mean that the horse is badly trained, it just means that it does the best job in a certain situation. I somehow can't see people show jumping in a western style hackamore.
The first horse I remember seeing jumping at top level in a (German) hackamore was the great Boomerang ridden by Eddie Macken in the 70's


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

My boys get along just fine with their Dr. Cooks bridles; we ride out in the world; on trails, roads, and in town, but very rarely in an enclosed environment.

Oily is a retired Dressage/Hunter, and worked all of his career in a Kimberwick. Took about 10 minutes to get him into the Dr. Cooks, and we have been using it exclusively for 5 or 6 years. He likes it, and basically puts it on for me; open it up, and hold it out; his nose goes in, and then his ears. Just _try_ touching his ears otherwise . . .

Banjo is an elderly retired cow pony that I rescued several years ago. I have no idea what kind of tack he was used to; probably a western "roping" saddle and some sort of snaffle bit. Due to his advanced age, and lingering lameness issues, he only travels on smooth flat trails and roads, but he just _loves_ to get out. He uses Oily's Dressage saddle (very light) and a Dr. Cooks bridle. It took no time at all to introduce him to the Dr. Cooks, and he appears to be quite happy with it, but then he is just a pleasant, happy guy.

George will go in a Dr. Cooks, but he _doesn't_ like it, and complains the whole time. He prefers his mechanical hackamore; _his_ hack, and no other; we've been using the same one with various headstalls forever. Don't know _what_ we'll do if it ever wears out ;-)

All three are sane, well-trained animals, who go out happily. I use an indirect rein almost exclusively, and work with leg/voice/visualization cues for the most part.

Steve


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I have used an S-hack very successfully except on one horse that was very dull to anything on his head. Only use an S-hack with the biothane noseband NOT the rope noseband. The rope would be way too harsh. 

My horses went from double-jointed snaffle to s-hack without any additional training at all. However, I do have a gelding that likes to chomp on the bit when he is nervous, and he doesn't do well with a bitless on trails. 

Would rate the S-hack a 6

The other headgear I have used with all my horses that works the best is a sidepull. The one I use stays in place very well. Only problemis they don't come in different sizes, so won't work on a horse with a tiny nose. The rest of the side-pull is very adjustable. 

This is the one I use (from Jeffers - very economical) would rate it an 8
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/side-pull-halter-w-braided-nose


----------



## That little mustang (Aug 25, 2017)

I know you said that you weren't leaning towards hackamores, but I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my fleece hackamore. It can be used for English and Western. It's great for beginner hackamore users, and it so sturdy, durable, and gives the horse clear messages. I would strongly reccomend using a fleece hackamore.


----------



## equesjumping (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm a little late into this party but I'd love to find a bitless bridle too 
These are the hackamores I've picked out from these answers:
*German hackamore
Barefoot hackamore
S-shanks hackamore *
and *Flower hackamore*
Now, the question is, which hackamore has the smallest leverage/is the best for the horse? Since I'm schooling myself to ride with softer hands, I want to get the most harmless bridle possible, in case I do hold on to the bridle too hard.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The German hackamore has a lot of leverage. It was designed for the show jumping market and a horse that's schooled to turn on leg aids/cues.
The Flower Hackamore is barely more than a sidepull and has very little leverage
The English and Stubben hackamores are similar in the way they work - also very little leverage but slightly more than the Flower though they're also aimed at horses who respond to leg cues for turning


For direct reining and working with a 'green horse' that's still not got the refinements in place you'd be better off buying a sidepull on the style of this one.
I'm linking to UK sites as you'll find it easier to buy online from them than US sites if you're based in Europe
https://www.kramer.co.uk/Sidepull-Padded.htm?websale8=kraemer-pferdesport.47-GB&pi=181530&ci=261941
I'd add a sheepskin cover to the noseband until you're feeling more in tune with the horse


Don't just think about your hands being light, you also need to think about your elbows and shoulders being too rigid


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree that when discussing mechanical hackamores, one has to distinguish between English and western riding.as this is one case where it does make a difference.
Since a western horse is eventually expected to be ridden one handed on a loose rein, a horse ridden in a mechanical hackamore, western, is viewed as having lack of training. They are also not show legal, western, except in things like games, where anything goes, including two hands on severe curbs

English is ridden with contact,and some pretty strong contact, in events like jumping. In that case, I believe, some horses respond much better to nose pressure then bit.
At the same time, you don't see dressage horses ridden in them.

Of course, just trail/recreational riding, some western riders prefer mechanical hackamores, and that is fine.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think you need to first decide on the goals for your horse, far as deciding on bittless, bit, leverage with either on or not
If you ever plan to show your horse in western judged events, then bittless is considered part of the training program for young horses, using non leverage, be it a side pull or bosal
Beyond that, the horse is expected to graduate to being ridden one handed in a curb, after age 5, in any judged performance event
That does not mean you can't trail ride in some form of mild mechanical hack, if that is what you prefer, just that the horse is expected to go well in a bit, when asked to, and not be declared to 'not like bits'
Since I show many of the horses I also trial ride, I see no reason to ride bittless , as they go along on a totally loose rein. Mechanical hackamores also are not that great at adding finesse, but work just fine riding down a trail, and if that is your main activity, no reason not to use them
I can see as to why endurance riders like to use them, and if that was my only focus, probably would also use them
They are Not really that good for training a performance horse, western anyway., and where two hands on the reins, is a introductory stage, for a green horse, using some non leverage devise, be it a snaffle or a bosal, with the horse then 'graduating' to being ridden one handed, and where curbs, in an educated mouth, create way better finesse


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I ride my horse everywhere in a Clinton Anderson halter with the lead rope tied to make reins. I've tried a big heavy egg-butt snaffle, a mild curb, and a loose ring snaffle bit, and none of them seem to offer any advantage over riding in the halter. If I had more money I would try a bosal, but experimenting is expensive and what I have works fine.

My aunt used to train barrel horses for sale. She maintained a massive inventory of bits, and after finding what worked best for a particular horse, she would invite the rider to spend several days with her to learn how to ride the horse to best advantage. She always sent the bit with the horse. She had so many bits that her tack room was worth more than anything else on her property. I don't think that would be too practical for normal people.


----------



## equesjumping (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm only doing english riding and hopefully- some jumping too. I'm only looking for a bitless bridle because Lotte hates bits (we've tried everything, believe me).


----------



## equesjumping (Aug 6, 2017)

Joel Reiter said:


> I ride my horse everywhere in a Clinton Anderson halter with the lead rope tied to make reins. I've tried a big heavy egg-butt snaffle, a mild curb, and a loose ring snaffle bit, and none of them seem to offer any advantage over riding in the halter. If I had more money I would try a bosal, but experimenting is expensive and what I have works fine.


I've tried doing this, but my halter just keeps on sliding around. I'm a bit of a perfectionist, so I like everything to be fitted and sophisticated...


----------

